# new Guides for the Hopper



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

I would like to know whne if when are they going toupgrade the hopper to have the Guides and all it is black and with white writing on the Guides. :sure:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Can you ask your question again in English?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"When will DISH's new carbon interface be released on existing Hoppers?"

Answer: Last fall.
Alternate answer: "Soon."


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

Where if when is the new Carbon upgrade we was supost to receive back last fall for the Happer Guide Where it makes the Guide carbon or dark gray with white font for channel info about movies and all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Threads merged.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

dough_boy747, we will get the new UI when Dish is ready to roll it out. It could be tomorrow, it could be next month, or it could be next year. Don't rush Dish. Give them time to work out the bugs. And if you want the new UI so bad that you can't wait, then upgrade to the Hopper 3.

Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Ugh, hopefully never.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Blowgun said:


> Ugh, hopefully never.


I used to think that until I upgraded my HWS to the new Carbon UI.
Its really not bad.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

I like it. The biggest part is I don't have to hit info to see the air date of a show. It's on the guide screen now. I always wanted this on the HWS.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

n0qcu said:


> I used to think that until I upgraded my HWS to the new Carbon UI. Its really not bad.


I've already expressed the reasons why I think the Carbon UI sucks. One thing I will say about it is that I like the darker theme.



SevenSixTwo said:


> I like it. The biggest part is I don't have to hit info to see the air date of a show. It's on the guide screen now. I always wanted this on the HWS.


That simply trades one issue for another. Now when you want to look through the EPG, it requires more button pushing.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

If you use the 40.0 you can still skip a day at a time and you have page up and down functions too.


----------



## jsaxon2 (Feb 15, 2016)

SevenSixTwo said:


> If you use the 40.0 you can still skip a day at a time and you have page up and down functions too.


You can do that with the 52 remote also. To move a day at a time, press and hold the skip forward or back button. To page up/down in the guide, you use the channel up/down button.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

jsaxon2 said:


> You can do that with the 52 remote also. To move a day at a time, press and hold the skip forward or back button. To page up/down in the guide, you use the channel up/down button.


I really like the new guide. I recommend you switch to the smaller text if you can see. Also the new remote is an improvement in my opinion. Some buttons serve double duty depending upon the context. All the functionality is there except for the short-cuts (colored buttons}. Using the guide is very much more logical now. BTW the button "feel" on the new remote is very nice.


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

thanks any way i just wanted to know because the font would be bigger is all.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

could someone post some photos of the new guide. I would particularly like a side by side of the large/small fonts. Please not re-post of the one DISH release but of your guides.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

63thk said:


> could someone post some photos of the new guide. I would particularly like a side by side of the large/small fonts. Please not re-post of the one DISH release but of your guides.


https://www.google.com/search?q=new+hopper+carbon+guide&safe=active&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiwgOyU24fLAhUD5mMKHfGgADYQsAQIKg&biw=1920&bih=955#imgrc=TpaZVGa08JZA4M%3A


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

This is the version that I like - easy on the eyes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't mind the look of that guide... but I would miss the 3 hours at-a-time look. Whenever I scour the EPG to look for things to record in upcoming days, I like seeing 3 hours as a snapshot.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't mind the look of that guide... but I would miss the 3 hours at-a-time look. Whenever I scour the EPG to look for things to record in upcoming days, I like seeing 3 hours as a snapshot.


I thought that too, but since most new shows are in prime time and almost everything I like is an hour or more, the 2 1/2 hour scan from 8-10:30 has worked for me. The Hopper 3 scans and page/day skips so fast that it is not the problem I thought it would be.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The broadcast networks generally do not schedule 30 minute shows at 10pm ... but the cable networks do.

Every guide format has compromises.


----------

